# IE7 Pro:Internet Explorer is back --->Review



## Ecko (Aug 7, 2007)

Fell in love again with INTERNET EXPLORER 
Introducing 
*IE 7 Pr *

Storyline :
Once I used to use Internet Explorer but then came Mozilla Firefox & Opera and they took me away with their features but somebody was their who still loved Internet Explorer.They took the initiative to take Explorer back to its old days so came up with the brilliant idead of this software .


IE7Pro is a must have add-on for Internet Explorer, which includes a lot of features and tweaks to make your IE friendlier, more useful, secure and customizable. IE7Pro includes 
*Enhance Internet Explorer's Tabbed Browsing Capabilities*
1. Double click to close tab.
2. Open new tab from address bar. 
3. Enable/disable tab browse history manager. 
4. Enable/disable crash recovery 
5. Move the IE menu bar above the address bar 
6. Hide search bar. 
7. Modify the maxium number of parallel connections to the web server. 
8. Select the external program to view page source

*Super Drag and Drop*
With Super Drag and Drop enabled, you can open new links by simply dragging and dropping the link on the page. You can also Drag and Drop to search selected words with the default search engine or save the selected photo when Shift is held down.

*Mouse Gesture*
Mouse Gesture allow the user to execute commonly performed tasks (open/close a tab, go back, go forward , print , scrolling page etc.) by drawing a simple symbol on the screen.

*Crash Recovery*
Crash Recovery automatically restores all opened pages after a crash happened.

*Save Page to Image*
Flexible and easy-to-use tool that converts html page from any URL to image. It captures the whole web page's content into JPG, BMP , GIF , PNG or TIFF on the fly.

*Quick Proxy Switcher *
Different internet connections do often require completely different proxy server settings and it's a real pain to change them manually.

*AD Blocker*
Blocks all forms of advertising, including Flash ads, rich media, fly-ins, slide-ins, pop-ups, pop-unders, spyware and adware ads, and messenger ads.

*Greasy monkey alike User Script*
IE7Pro Script is to Internet Explorer7 as Greasemonkey is to Firefox. It lets you remix the Web via scripts.

*Inline Search*
Adds the inline search bar like firefox has, finds as you type, use the F3 and Enter Key to cycle between multiple results, highlight all results.

*Spell Check*
IE7Pro Spell Check will check any text you enter and alert you to possible errors by adding a red underline to any potentially misspelled words.

*Language Pack Support*
Create your own language packs and choose your own lanuage

Still waiting !!!

*Download it now*
*dl.ie7pro.com/ie7prodl/beta/IE7proSetup_1.0-RC4.exe



*System requirements*
In order to use IE7Pro, you must have one of the following operating systems and browsers installed: 
1. 64 MB of RAM
2. 6 MB of free disk space
3. Microsoft WindowsNT /2000 /XP /2003 /Vista
4. SupportInternet Explorer 6.0(yes IE6 supportable) or 7.0 and above


Unable to understand how to use it , go to

*ie7pro.blogspot.com/


Still have questions in mind , go to

*wiki.ie7pro.com/index.php/IE7Pro_FAQ

Request : It is a freeware and currently under constant development
If you find any bug please report it and if you want any feature request 
please go to following link

*forum.ie7pro.com/


Please don't forget to post your experience and comments
See the complete review here


----------



## alsiladka (Aug 8, 2007)

It is not in beta stages, we have had final releases. Currently, we are pushing towards the Build 1.0 stage, hence the betas.

Must say it brought me back to IE7 too, and really, made the transition back effortless.


----------



## casanova (Aug 8, 2007)

Great. Its fantastic.


----------



## anandk (Aug 8, 2007)

nice review


----------



## dr_jimit (Aug 8, 2007)

Its a wonderful program, using since i used  IE7,
A Must have for IE7.....


----------



## Ecko (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree with "alsiladka"
but a question why wasn't it posted here ??


----------



## Ash HFZ (Aug 8, 2007)

Although the features look inituitive almost all of them have been in Opera or Firefox for a long time and so I would rather stick with Opera....


----------



## azzu (Aug 8, 2007)

is IE7 with this IEPRO faster than firefox?


----------



## alsiladka (Aug 8, 2007)

gaurav_chd88 said:
			
		

> I agree with "alsiladka"
> but a question why wasn't it posted here ??


 
Because all the beta's were Internal Betas technically, only for the IE7Pro Forum members, but the Final Builds were posted here.

Hold on for a day, something special is in the offing 

IE7Pro 1.0 Public Beta released.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=570677


----------



## Ecko (Aug 10, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> is IE7 with this IEPRO faster than firefox?




Atleast better site support
reduced loading lime

Can anyone post a filter update !!!


----------



## alsiladka (Aug 10, 2007)

gaurav_chd88 said:
			
		

> Atleast better site support
> reduced loading lime
> 
> Can anyone post a filter update !!!


 
Did you mean the Ad Filter update? I have a been maintaining a filter on the IE7Pro forums from Mid February, which is being used by most of the community over there and is regularly updated by me.

You can access it by registering on the forums and downloading it from this topic - Alsiladka's Ad Filter list (August 1)

Post any unblocked ads which you see in that topic so that i can block it in future updates.


----------



## Ecko (Aug 12, 2007)

My Filter set


*cid-e99dcd1aa7fc2ce4.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Filters/filter.ini


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 13, 2007)

Is there a IE PRo for IE 6 also?


----------



## alsiladka (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes, IE7Pro works for IE6 too. Give it a try, although it does not have all the tabbed features like it has for IE7, but it adds the features like Ad Filter to IE6.


----------



## Akshay (Aug 13, 2007)

Tryin it out... hoping it 2 make my brwsing as fast as FF or evn better...

EDIT - Tried it out... It is gr8 but to shift frm FF to IE7 wit PRO, foll. addons r missed - Page Title Eraser, Video Downloader, Datafox n ofcourse FF is remarkably faster 4 me den IE (may b coz of cache and/or Firetune)


----------



## Ecko (Aug 13, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> nice review ...........
> 
> bt will it again check 4 XP key while installing ? as it did previously .......



What r u thinking 

This is *not* INTERNET EXPLORER 7 
but *an addon* for it


It provides *INTERNET EXPLORER v6 and v7* with features of MOZILLA & OPERA


----------



## alsiladka (Aug 13, 2007)

Akshay said:
			
		

> Tryin it out... hoping it 2 make my brwsing as fast as FF or evn better...
> 
> EDIT - Tried it out... It is gr8 but to shift frm FF to IE7 wit PRO, foll. addons r missed - Page Title Eraser, Video Downloader, Datafox n ofcourse FF is remarkably faster 4 me den IE (may b coz of cache and/or Firetune)


 
You have a video downloader, from the IE7Pro prefrences window, open the User Scripts window and enable the Video Downloader scripts.

For me, IE is really fast, i left FF months ago.

As for Page Title Eraser, you cannot do that due to IE's architecture i suppose. But still, i feel it is possible using a User Script. You could change every page's title to something predefined using the script.


----------



## Ecko (Aug 13, 2007)

IE7pro 1.0.10 Released

Download Here


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice...just give me two optons in Maxthon 2 & I m switching.

1) Ability to have 2 maxthon windows open at once

2) Ability to add my own toolbar button


----------



## Ecko (Aug 13, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Nice...just give me two optons in Maxthon 2 & I m switching.
> 
> 1) Ability to have 2 maxthon windows open at once
> 
> 2) Ability to add my own toolbar button



I think 1st one is to view both pages same time
if it is true then it is already available in INTERNET EXPLORER 7
Please clearly Explain thesecond one


----------



## Ecko (Sep 22, 2007)

IE7Pro 1.1 has been released on Sep 11,2007

*dl.ie7pro.com/ie7prodl/IE7proSetup.exe

E7Pro is a must have add-on for Internet Explorer, which includes a lot of features and tweaks to make your IE friendlier, more useful, secure and customizable. IE7Pro includes Tabbed Browsing Management, Spell Check, Inline Search, Super Drag Drop, Crash Recovery, Proxy Switcher, Mouse Gesture, Tab History Browser, Web Accelerator, User Agent Switcher, Webpage Capturer, AD Blocker, Flash Block, Greasemonkey like User Scripts platform, User Plug-ins and many more power packed features. You can customize not just Internet Explorer, but even your favorite website according to your need and taste using IE7Pro.


----------

